# IOSH Managing Safely



## hussain hse (23 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوتي الأعزاء

أود في البداية أن أشكر جميع الأعضاء الفاعلين في هذا المنتدى و الذين كان لمواضيعهم الأثر الأكبر في تحريك همتي نحو التطوير و أخذ دورات في السلامة.

الموضوع هو :
IOSH Managing Safely

و قد انهيت اليوم هذه الدورة و أسأل الله أن يرزقنا خيرها و خير ما بعدها

سبب دراستي لهذه الدورة:
الإستعداد لدورة نيبوش NEBOSH IGC
و ذلك بمشورة من أحد خبراء السلامة معي في العمل فقد نصحني بتجاوز هذه الدورة كاستعداد لدورة نيبوش لأنها مطابقة تماما للجزء الأول و هو IGC1

في هذا الموضوع سأدون تلخيصا عن كل جزء من الدورة - بحسب المحصلة التي كسبتها - و ذلك لأن هذه الدورة هي المجال الوحيد الذي لم أجد من تطرق فيه.

و تقبلوا أخلص تحياتي 
أبو علي:16:


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (23 ديسمبر 2009)

نحن في الانتظار
تحياتي


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (24 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخي العزيز أبو علي جزاك الله خيراً نحن نتظر بشغف تلخيصك.


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (25 ديسمبر 2009)

Thank you, we are waiting


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 ديسمبر 2009)

ألف مبروك أخي حسين
نحن بإنتظار ما تكتب
مع شكري


----------



## umsabeeb (20 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله في من تعلم علما و علمه
نحن في الإنتظار و المساعدة


----------



## safety113 (20 مايو 2010)

الف مبروك الانتهاء ونحن بانتظار عودتك سالما
لدينا مشاركة بالموضوع على الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t180132.html


----------



## nahla mohammd (12 يونيو 2010)

ارجو ارفاق محاظرات النظرية للدورة وشكرا"


----------



## شبكشي (13 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو توضيح اكثر عن هذة الدورة هل تطبق مادرستا عمليا اما على ورق زومالذي استفدتة وكم ساعة تكتب لك في الشهادة وماهي تكاليفة الدورة .واين انعقدت
شاكر ومقدر


----------



## سلطان قطر (21 أكتوبر 2010)

مبروك اخي حسين على اجتيازك لهذا الكورس المهم
اخي حسين
نبي منك شرح لكيفية الدراسة مع النقاط المهمه
وكيفية الاختبار وطريقتة
لن مطلوب على اخذ هذا الكورس و كورس النيبوش ايضاً
وشكراً لك مقدماً​


----------

